# Sore back



## MR .T (Feb 10, 2006)

I hurt my back doing squats today. I use a lifting belt but my back is still a weak link. I heard a pop and then I cut my squats out for the day. This is a problem because my quads aren't getting a proper workout anymore. Can I still build big legs if I use a preexhaust principal or something like that?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2006)

I had the same back problem but the more i hit my lower back the stronger my squats got and with less and less frequency of pain. I started doing squats somewhat heavy but did alot of deadlifts to help strengthen my back.  Everything else just fell in line.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks O I will start doing more deadlifts. I realy dont like the lift much but you have to do what you have to do. oh did you do deadlifts on back day or leg day or both?


----------



## MR .T (Feb 14, 2006)

What no more input?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 15, 2006)

My lower back is definitely the weak link in my squats too.  I do deadlifts conservatively since I have a buddy who injured his lower back doing deads.  It made him have to pussy foot around all lower back exercises for more than a year.  I figured I'm better off being conservative and preventing a lower back injury.  But sometimes I wish I could just deadlift with everything I have and take the chance.  No guts, no glory.  If you aren't worried about an injury I'd recommend that you push your deadlifts front and center in your program.  For me this means doing it first before any other lifts.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks bros


----------



## MR .T (Feb 16, 2006)

I did some light deads today I dont like them because they give me a painful back pump. Does this happen to everyone?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 16, 2006)

are you on a cycle?


----------



## MR .T (Feb 16, 2006)

yes my 1st Test only 500mg ew


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 16, 2006)

juice can cause painful back pumps, i know i do on dbol.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 16, 2006)

Hyperextensions do the same thing to me


----------



## UpNorth (Mar 10, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> What no more input?




Its' hard to say.  WHen you squat, you keep your toes about even with knees, or are the knees behind or in front of toes.  If they are back behind toes, your hamms will get the brunt.  I use dumbbells, and have noticed that if my toes are more about even, it better hits my quads.  Also, my lower back doesn't really hurt anymore.  I do realize that if your knees go above your toes and you have heavy weight, you're asking for a knee blowout.  The drive goes from your hips directly to your knee joint.  Now, this may be key because pyschologically, if you are doing that, you may put half that emphasis on your back.  I tweaked my knee a few weeks back from walking down a snowy hill with 3 dogs.  Today, I did dumbbell squats barefoot, and kept even and had no pain.  I know they sound sissy-ish, but man I was panting doing 45s.  I kept thinking of arnold in pumping iron, telling ed corney who was squating tons, ....in his accented voice, and not what you'd say enthusiastic...on rep 6..."common, lets get serious".  Well, it is really funny if you hear the way he says it.


----------



## mandarb11 (Mar 10, 2006)

i injured my back when I was 16 doing t-bar rows and have suffered ever since (Im 30 now). Everytime I squat it kills but I push through it. When I could not, I focussed on leg presses, hack squats and leg extensions and curls, still grew just fine but nothing beats heavy deep squats. It works the whole body. Just give the injury time to heal, then start slowly doing squats again, real light until your confidence (that is usually what holds you back after an injury) returns. Good luck bro!


----------



## Lizard King (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are getting lower back pains while squatting, you may hate to, but need to go a little lighter in weight and keep perfect form.  No1 likes to go lighter in weight but Ill sacrafice my ego to save an injury.  You should also consider doing more hyperextensions for the lower back and keeping your abs strong.  This will also strengthen your squats.  You definately dont want to do squats until your abs and lower back are healed.  Try not working back, abs, and doing squats the same day. Every1 is different.  This works best for me and maybe you want to consider trying it.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 10, 2006)

also make sure you keep your eyes looking up about 20-30 degrees the entire time this will keep you from from leaning forward and putting added pressure on your back. also do some light, very light good mornings. this helps me build my lower back.


----------



## MR .T (Mar 10, 2006)

Well when this injury happened I could hardly walk for about 4 days I took 1 week off altogether and an extra week of of back and squats. I got back in to it 10rep max sets and I feel 100% I am now back to 5 rep max sets. My form is almost perfect.


----------

